# Ask: 811 DVI to 15 pin(VGA)?



## kc2500 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hooked up an 811 to a SVA hd tv today and could not get tv to see a signal at 1080 using the 15 pin(tv side) to RGB(811) cable that came with the tv. Called the tv manufacturer technical support and was told the only way to get 1080 was to go from the 811 dvi out to the 15 pin on the tv. Been searching on the net and through your posts and cant seem to find the cable. The ones that go from dvi-D to 15 pin(VGA) state that it would only pass analog. Is this what I am needing? ANy help would be appreciated and please be gentle. I am new to this HD world!!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I would go to te AVSForum (avsforum.com) and head to the forum on "Home Theater PCs". Those are the dudes and dudettes who deal with these issues all the time.


----------



## kc2500 (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks Man! Appreciate it!


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

The 921 will output analog (DVI-A) over DVI, but not the 811.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

the_bear said:


> The 921 will output analog (DVI-A) over DVI, but not the 811.


Technically the 921 outputs DVI-I and the 811 outputs DVI-D.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Check out Ambrey.com and look for the HDTV Component Video to VGA/RGBHV converter. I now can watch my SVA 4208TIIIPDP at 1080i. Looks great. Plug your YPbPr cables into the box and run a 15 pin cable from the box to the TV. Make sure you have the Outpu switch to YPbPr.



kc2500 said:


> Hooked up an 811 to a SVA hd tv today and could not get tv to see a signal at 1080 using the 15 pin(tv side) to RGB(811) cable that came with the tv. Called the tv manufacturer technical support and was told the only way to get 1080 was to go from the 811 dvi out to the 15 pin on the tv. Been searching on the net and through your posts and cant seem to find the cable. The ones that go from dvi-D to 15 pin(VGA) state that it would only pass analog. Is this what I am needing? ANy help would be appreciated and please be gentle. I am new to this HD world!!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

michaelancaster said:


> Check out Ambrey.com and look for the HDTV Component Video to VGA/RGBHV converter. I now can watch my SVA 4208TIIIPDP at 1080i. Looks great. Plug your YPbPr cables into the box and run a 15 pin cable from the box to the TV. Make sure you have the Outpu switch to YPbPr.


Out of curiosity, why did you revive a 2 year old thread?


----------

